# Free Kindle Book on Dog Cancer



## sangram234 (Jan 27, 2012)

*B12 Injections*

Hi
I used Pure Vegan B12 spray.There is also a cheaper version that does not advertise vegan but says so on the label called Pure Advantage B12. The ingredients are identical.
------------
B12 Injections


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

sangram234 said:


> Hi
> I used Pure Vegan B12 spray.There is also a cheaper version that does not advertise vegan but says so on the label called Pure Advantage B12. The ingredients are identical.
> ------------
> B12 Injections


Please do not spam this thread. Thank you.


----------

